# Canyon Nerve Al 6.0  (2015)



## Jollina (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem gutem All-Mountain für die Feierabendrunde und zum Ausgleich zum Downhillfahren.

Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich das Canyon Nerve 6.0. 1399euro teuer.
Finde es besser als das 7.0 wegen der Reba vorne.

Meine Frage ist: Hinten hat das Rad statt der 12mm Steckachse komischerweise ne 9mm QR.
(Alle anderen Modelle aufwärts haben Steckachsen) 

1) Macht das viel an der Stabilität/Steifigkeit aus? 
Da ich aus dem Dh-Berreich komme habe ich wenig Referenz ob eine 9mm QR schlechter ist oder vllt bei irgend was Probleme macht.
Einsatzort des Bikes: Hometrail mit Wurzelwegen, kleinen Drops und Sprüngen. 

2) Hat jemand das Bike vllt zu Hause und könnte mal nen Foto vom Hinterrad/Hinterbau machen und nen Fazit zum Bike geben (ob es gefällt oder nicht) ? 
Würde mich Interessieren was dort anders als beim den größeren Modellen ist, die eine Steckachse haben. Vielleicht kann mans ja auch auf Steckachse umbauen. Steckachsen und nen Laufradsatze hätte noch rumliegen dafür.


Mfg und nen schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das 6.0. Sowohl hinten, als auch vorne verwendet das Bike einen normalen Schnellspanner. Das ist meiner Meinung besonders hinten auch ein bisschen nervig, weil man beim herausnehmen des Hinterrads den Hinterbau selbst leicht aufdrücken muss damit das Rad letztendlich heraus kommt. Auch die Nachfrage beim Canyon Support hat bestätigt, dass es da keine bessere Methode gibt.

Ob man das umbauen kann weiß ich nicht, allerdings könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, weil hinten solche "Einsätze" im Rahmen sind die sich eventuell tauschen ließen. Ich mach mal ein paar Fotos, dauert aber ein bisschen.

Für mich ist das trotzdem kein Deal-Breaker, weil ich eher selten eine Panne habe und sollte ich doch eine bekommen, habe ich in der Regel auch keinen Zeitdruck sie zu reparieren.

Ich bin leider als Fahrer nicht gut genug um ein wirklich gutes Fazit zu geben und bin bisher nur CrossCountry gefahren, weil mir das Wetter immer zu kalt war für eine schöne lange Tour. Hauptvergleich ist mein altes Hardtail, das nun schon über 6 Jahre lang habe und das Cube (keine Ahnung welches Modell genau) von einem Kollegen. Beim Beschleunigen merkt man schon das die günstigen Laufräder etwas mehr wiegen. Mit 500g Pedalen wiegt meins in Größe L fast 15kg, also eher nicht für CrossCountry-Rennen gemacht.

Dafür funktioniert die Ausstattung meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Der Antriebsstrang funktioniert meiner Meinung nach genauso gut wie bei der XT-Ausstattung vom Cube. Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich bei schnellen buckligen Passagen sehr gut an, der Hinterbau gibt sehr kleine Stöße aber etwas mehr an den Sattel weiter als das Cube. Dafür kann man wenn man etwas auf einen runden Tritt achtet die Wippbewegung des Hinterbaus fast komplett eliminieren, zumindest solange man sitzt. Beim Wiegetritt bewegt sich der Dämpfer schon etwas, allerdings nur optisch. Man fühlt nur ein Wippen wenn man es darauf an legt.

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich hätte mir auch ein etwas besser ausgestattetes Modell leisten können, allerdings fahre ich hauptsächlich als Workout und zum Spaß.

Wenn Du noch etwas wissen willst, kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollina (23. Januar 2015)

Absoulut klasse!

Ich danke dir vielmals. 

Also das nerve ist schon nen top Bike nen Freund von mir hat das 2012 Modell 7.0
Ich denke auch das das 6.0 im Gegensatz zum 7.0 nicht schlechter ist. Die Reba ist ne gute Gabel und soviel ist ja nicht anders für das Geld mehr.


----------



## _Tim98 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo  
Hast du dir für deine Zwecke schon das Spectral 6.0 angeschaut? Ist zwar etwas schwerer hat aber vorne und hinten eine 12 mm Steckachse und auch eine Reverb aber kostet das gleiche wie das Nerve 7.0 
VG


----------



## Jollina (3. Februar 2015)

ja habe ich hatte ich auch im auge gehabt da ich allerdings nicht ü er 2000 euro verfüge kann ichs mit nicht  leisten. zudem habe ich schon ne reverb :-/ und würde die auch gern weiter nutzen


----------

